# Billing for oxygen use in office



## jhendrix08 (Mar 27, 2018)

Hello!  We are an internal medicine practice. Our provider is wondering if we can bill for the use of oxygen in office or is this included in the E/M code??  If we can bill, can anyone provide insight?

Thanks so much!!


----------

